# Ferret thread



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Seems as theirsa live stock thread and a rodent thread am gonna do one for ferrets for anything ferrety chat working breeding pets anything.

I have 13 ferrets includeing silver sandy and bino. I breed and ive got 4 jills lined got one more to go


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I've got three of the naughty little tykes. I have bred and raised two boys from babies. I was there at their birth and my lady birthed them on to my hands so they are very special little boys!

Marina


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Awww sweet


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i hate you i want one but i have a gorge wabbit that it would want more:bash:....


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Connor your welcome to one of this years kits:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

you know i would but i have a nice beautiful wabbit to look after when i rehomed him i swore i would take into mind all that would be ristrected to and i know it wont be fair on both of them!.....


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Yay!!

Bob-tail at a show:









Tilly with her rosette at the same show (Fat...I know):









Sprokett (RIP :flrt (silver), Boris (dark poley) and Paddy (light poley) at the show:









Bob-tail (left) and Boris (right) at the show:









Lester:









Sprokett when he got pet of the day (petoftheday.com):









Ocko (pronouced like Echo except with an O at the start):









Neo (father was a wild polecat) holding a tube of home-made ferret vite:









Lister at the show sleeping in his hammock:









Max chilling in the evening sun:









Bianca (god I miss her  ) on the left, Paddy underneath/in the middle and Lester on the right/on top:









This was a rescue albino boy, he never did have an official name, so I used to call him "Bud" :









Picture overload hehehe.
Just a few of the ferrets we own/have owned/rescued/fostered, all have been rescued ferrrets though...


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

I have about 25 ferts, i must recount(that sounds awful, but ive rehomed and taken in etc etc)

ive got 3 full angoras, i half angora, 2 full europeon polecats, and the rest are normal. and ive got pretty much all the colours 

ive lined my first 4 litters, just 5 more to go when they come in season


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

You do have some nice ferrets though bobbie


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> I have about 25 ferts, i must recount(that sounds awful, but ive rehomed and taken in etc etc)
> 
> ive got 3 full angoras, i half angora, 2 full europeon polecats, and the rest are normal. and ive got pretty much all the colours
> 
> ive lined my first 4 litters, just 5 more to go when they come in season


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/285698-possible.html#post3717366 :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you 

ive replied to that other thread too..


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

we run a rescue so we always have ferrets comin in and out we do have 15 of our own. Ferrets are great pets and so miss understood


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

ive got 7 of the little buggers  love them all to bits. There are pics in my album =] x


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

i love them to bits as well, cant wait to fill my outside aviaries up with polecats:2thumb:. but am not interested in breeding as i think there are to many that need homes. the rescue places are full of them, this includes dogs, cats rabbits, and the list goes on. well done to all the persons that do a very good job on the rescue side of things. problem is if every person did not breed, in the hope of making a quick buck, we would not have the scale to which we see today.:devil:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Not all breeders are out their to make a quick buck though : victory:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

sorry i did not mean all breeders, just some.


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Mad question but does anyone have their ferrets inshured? 
Just wondering weather or not its worth it. I know exotic direct do ferret cover.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

dont apoalgize lol. No my ferrets a bred to improve my own line any surplus go to people who want to ad new blood to their line or people who are looking for pets. If i was in animal breeding for the money i wouldnt breed ferrets lol I'm lucky if i make the money back it cost to feed the little blitters lol. Plus on a serius note though I'll always take any kits back that ive bred.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

It would depend on the amount of ferrets i had and so on if i had say angoras or a particular rare varity I would insure. But mine arnt insured and i dont intend to. But their are risks but thats with everything i think.: victory:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

if only there were more breeders like yourself, some times people that buy pets get into trouble, maybe a marriage breakup, and the pet is then sold on. if only maybe more breeders accepted the pet back. may help the rescue centres as well!:2thumb:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Well its good practice and common sense for any breeder of any animal to take them back if theirs problems isnt their ? : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

sniffle sniffle i saw a trio of ferrets and was offered them with there run/avairy for 20 quid but i couldnt take them he said he would only sell them to me because that he personaly wanted me to have them but i had to turn the offer down :|......


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Yay! Been given the OK to put my jill/hob pair onto a raw/whole (or at least mostly!) diet finally. Going to move into the bigger hutch once the others go to their new home ( =[ )
We also need a 'bino jill for hunting for when the hawks come out of the moult, another £40+ :devil:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

What bino jill are planning to get for £40+ a gold one:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ferretman said:


> What bino jill are planning to get for £40+ a gold one:lol2:


A gold 'bino ? Now theres a thought, :lol2:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

i have 6 of my own one of which only has one eye and she is blind in it

and i run a rescue which seems to be picking up rather quickly what with kit season being in full swing!


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

When you get kits comming in do they get dumped on you or do peope just you give u them cause they dont want the responsebilaty or finacal commitment kylie?


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

ferretman said:


> When you get kits comming in do they get dumped on you or do peope just you give u them cause they dont want the responsebilaty or finacal commitment kylie?


 
I have them dumped on my doorstep in a cardboard box. I have had people ring me and say they cant find homes for them and can no longer afford to keep them. I have also had people stupid enough to keep a male and female together and think they wont breed so i also have pregnant jills in too!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

what is the smallest enclosure for a ferret?

i have a rabbit but im just interested lol....... X x


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Kylie its ridiculus so your not the only rescue getting pregnant ferrets dumped on you then?


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

oh god no! there are rescues all over the country getting them i no of one that has 5 in at the moment! it truely is ridiculous it makes me so mad but what can i do? 

I litterally have a freezer full of meat for the ferret kits im expecting these next coming months


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

What does it take to set up a rescue? I dont think theres one around me i think the nearest is swansea?
Ive got the space and more than enough time.Sorry if im being bold Its just somethign ive always wanted to do.


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> what is the smallest enclosure for a ferret?
> 
> i have a rabbit but im just interested lol....... X x


think the rspca recommend 1metre squared of floor space per ferret.

but if you have a resonable sized hutch, it must have a run really, it should be sufficient, basically the more space you can offer the better =)

but ferrets should be kept in pairs or more, never really on there own, if on their own it should be extreme circumstances.. ive got one that is terrified of other ferrets, probably had a nasty fight with one before he came here, so he is on his own, otherwise in pairs or more.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

laura-jayne said:


> What does it take to set up a rescue?


Alot of time, alot of money, alot of commitment, alot of good contacts and above all alot of common sense.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Round my area their crying out for a rescue this is the last year am breeding. I will eventually get a rescue up and running just need to save the money first and ill get one up and running. But its good that youve prepared.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

To be honest i was really lucky. I got in with the local tidy tip manager who saved me all the hutches that came in. My husband then fixed them up i got lino books from the local carpet shop lino'd them all out. I then wrote to all the vets in my area who offered me some good discounts on neutering and i was off. 

I was also lucky enough to have a friend in the RSPCA and a friend that is a vet nurse 

but it is literally, time, love, care, money, and common sense

oh and make sure your neighbours are ok with it


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i have a rabbit and love ferrets BUT i have a rabbit im seriosly considering moving the rabbit insade as he has been an indoor rabbit all his life and i have wondered in a few months(probably about 4-5) would i be able to keep a pair of ferrets?if i do i am going to a rescue no second thoughts but just wondered?..... X x 

and thanks for that bobie i might have to save up and buy a huge hutch with the run included but for now my main concern is the rabbit any thoughts obviosly im keeping the rabbit and if there will be any inconvenience or any of the three would be uncable of living in the same are then the ferret idear goes out the window and into the river thoughts?....


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i have a rabbit and love ferrets BUT i have a rabbit im seriosly considering moving the rabbit insade as he has been an indoor rabbit all his life and i have wondered in a few months(probably about 4-5) would i be able to keep a pair of ferrets?if i do i am going to a rescue no second thoughts but just wondered?..... X x
> 
> and thanks for that bobie i might have to save up and buy a huge hutch with the run included but for now my main concern is the rabbit any thoughts obviosly im keeping the rabbit and if there will be any inconvenience or any of the three would be uncable of living in the same are then the ferret idear goes out the window and into the river thoughts?....


 
I have a rabbit in the garden with all the ferrets and unless the ferrets are right infront of his cage he really aint bothered he is 6 now and nothing puts his nose out of place!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Ours ferrets used to have a run on the patio and the rabbit was let out on the garden and she would go sit by the run, and one day she was out running on the garden, I had one of the ferrets on a leash and she ran up to him and beat the crap out of him, they were both fine after and started playing together. They also had hutches opposite each other. *runs and hides* :whistling2:


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Alot of time, alot of money, alot of commitment, alot of good contacts and above all alot of common sense.


 
Id love to do it. Possibly when i finish my vetenary nurse training i may look into it.
Its just worrying how so many ferrets are abandoned each year. I go up to game fairs and such each year and they just sell them to anyone. 2 years ago i went to one and the guy was stood by the gate with a box with two ferrets in and he was asking as we passed if we wanted them. I stopped and had a look and both had stumpy tails. He told me no-one wanted them because of their tails and he was going to drown them if he had no intrest. So i gave him a tenner and they are now my two beauties reggie & ronnie. I dont know weather or not he used this to scare me into buying them but it still worrys me what people are capable of.
Then last year they had a raffle and the prize wasa 12 month old hob and a cage..the hob was being kept in one of those roadstack hamster cages? The tiny ones.. I was horrified... so i bought him off the guy who one the raffle..He had no idea about ferrets.. and hadnt realised he could not be kept in this cage. I also gave him my contact details and am still in touch with him know. His little boy wants one for his brithday so ive been helping him sort out a cage/run etc and have recommended him to join here. =]


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, as much as I love game fairs the way they sell pups and ferrets p:censor:s me off.


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Yeah, as much as I love game fairs the way they sell pups and ferrets p:censor:s me off.


I love going but i have to try stay away from the *side-Sellers* so to speak the ones without a stall.. The guys stood at the gate floggin ferrets..because i know what im like..ill take them all!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I remember last time we went to a game fair there was a guy with a puppy pen with 30+ clumber spaniels in it handing them out like toys. Apparently they were surplus stock that wernt selling. No :censor: wonder, they were 5 weeks old!!!


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

ahhh thats wrong! It makes me angry that people see them as pound signs and not living things.
There was a guy last year selling husky puppies....just handing them out to anyone willing


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

:flrt:i need some ferret pics pweese?... X x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

for those of you who run/do ferret rescues does the runs and food money come out of your pocket?.... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> for those of you who run/do ferret rescues does the runs and food money come out of your pocket?.... X x


Yep!! Well, unless you get donations, but donations usually go towards vet bills.

My "duuuuuuuude" 









And the bitch :whip:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Yep!! Well, unless you get donations, but donations usually go towards vet bills.
> 
> My "duuuuuuuude" :flrt:
> 
> ...


dont call her that:flrt:.... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> dont call her that:flrt:.... X x


OMG, she so is though! I love her to pieces but she beats the crap out of the boys and eats enough to feed a deer ATM. :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> OMG, she so is though! I love her to pieces but she beats the crap out of the boys and eats enough to feed a deer ATM. :lol2:


lol well what you going on about bitch shes addorable and you love her thats no name for her..... X x


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

:blush:








Mitz and bits:blush:










Flip.R.I.P









The boys i spoke about earlier Reggie & Ronnie =]
Ill get more later.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol well what you going on about bitch shes addorable and you love her thats no name for her..... X x


Shes still a bitch, Biiiiiitch was her nickname when she was leetle (she was one of the ones we raised from 2 weeks old) hehe.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

A piece of advice that was given to me about rescue never go into a partnership with someone when it comes to rescueing as it can cause all sorts of trouble if u fall out.

Connor as u i think youll the work done by kylie and other small rescues is funded by them selves then their people like me and m who used to take in ferrets that were brought to us. The small rescues are the ones who need donations. The rspca doesnt. The people who run the small private rescues have my utter admaration as they are the people who make the diffrence.


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

ferretman said:


> A piece of advice that was given to me about rescue never go into a partnership with someone when it comes to rescueing as it can cause all sorts of trouble if u fall out.
> 
> Connor as u i think youll the work done by kylie and other small rescues is funded by them selves then their people like me and m who used to take in ferrets that were brought to us. The small rescues are the ones who need donations. The rspca doesnt. The people who run the small private rescues have my utter admaration as they are the people who make the diffrence.


I completley agree with you there! Its the smaller rescues that i beleive do all the hard graft. They are the ones that do make a diffrence. Hence why id like to finish my training before i go into it, and just take in any unwanted as i go. Any ferret that comes to my door will not be turned away.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I used to be like that laura jayne but my own ferrets have to take prority and am takeing all sorts of animals in and atm space is tight ill get more space soon. But 2 years back i was pushing 40 ferrets over half of them werent mine. Thats why i aim to open a rescue next year.

After this years breeding no more.


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah im pritty much taking in anything that isnt wanted anymore along with the reptiles we are running out of space. Hence moving in 2 months.
Ive got my 2 big hobs that i payed what i say full wack for but the others have been what ive come across in the last 2 years or so. 
Good luck to you with opening a rescue. Will you keep us posted on how you go about it? And of course how it goes?
Do you need a certain licsence to do so?


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Awww soo many cute ferrets!!!
I have four and I love them to bits! I've had ferrets since I was a kid and always wanted them again! My eldest hob has turned into a bit of a bully over the last few weeks and has had to be seperated whilst his testosterone settles down again (he's recently been "snipped") poor little lad! I'll have get some good pics up in the next day or two...


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I dont think you need a licsense but i have a plan of going about things yes. Ive got willing volenteers lol collage m8s (doin nd in animal management) but to kick it off am goin to do a show that way i can entwine the grand opening so i can get a large donations going.

Ill keep you all posted its just saving the pennies. And building more hutches and pens lol.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

harrison you know how you say you will be opening a rescue you know because you like will need volunteers:whistling2:well...... ill be 14 then nd be a teenger with nothing to do but have a love for animals sooooo :whistling2:

and i agree small sanctuaries/rescue 'people' need support lol i need to meet some more ferrets anybody volunteering in manchester or around there?..... X x


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Your to far away connor but of course you could help with the ferrets mice rats and of course the CHINCHILLAS:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> harrison you know how you say you will be opening a rescue you know because you like will need volunteers:whistling2:well...... ill be 14 then nd be a teenger with nothing to do but have a love for animals sooooo :whistling2:
> 
> and i agree small sanctuaries/rescue 'people' need support lol i need to meet some more ferrets anybody volunteering in manchester or around there?..... X x



I'll post you a couple of jills :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

M dont u start youll set him off


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

:rotfl::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Right ill do a connor on ya and make ya own posting things thread lmao:Na_Na_Na_Na::devil:


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

it's great to see lots of people wanting to help all the ferrets!!!! i hope you know that running a rescue will more than likely leave you out of pocket at some point! and you will have to deal with a few very nasty ones at some point or other! I'm honestly not trying to put you down, i think what you want to do is great! just thought they should be pointed out. (you probs knew that already mind!)

If you're serious then get in touch with your local RSPCA, they will likely be glad of the support and somewhere/someone to house the ferrets they have coming in and will possably give you access to cheaper neutering/spaying.jill jabs...

Good luck!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I'll post you a couple of jills :whistling2: :lol2:


ill hold you to that!.... X x 



ferretman said:


> M dont u start youll set him off


dont set me off what about you and you lied i dont have hedgehogs thats a teddy the one in that pic......


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Oh i spend my own money on nothing else apart from my animals Its not something i taken likely its been a pipe line dream for about 5 years now. 
Of course ill keep everyone posted about this.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ill hold you to that!.... X x


You can have a couple of jills but I cant post, youll have to come fetch them :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Set you off with your posting fetish :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> You can have a couple of jills but I cant post, youll have to come fetch them :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


realy?!?!?!.. 

*shouts mummy in a whinig voice*


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Set you off with your posting fetish :lol2:


shuddit or ill post you a nasty letter,.....


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

:rotfl:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> realy?!?!?!..
> 
> *shouts mummy in a whinig voice*


lmao, theres tons of ads in the bargain pages, cage and aviary, workers weekly etc for jills this time of the year! Our local rescue we used to help at has 2 jills for rehoming atm, so yep!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> shuddit or ill post you a nasty letter,.....


Lmfao...:no1:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ill need to talk nicley to mummy now :bash:..... X x


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Connor like i said your welcome to any of this years kits aswell


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well its sods law eh run and hutch combo fiver were west midds large van for transport NO i hate this :bash::bash:

sorry rant over ........


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Sorry but i didnt understand your rant lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i have found a hutch and run combo that i need delivering but its in west middlands.....


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

anybody from the mids or manchester going to the midds or manchester?... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

If you wernt so far away could have delivered it in my dads work van :bash: 
Is there no way to flat pack it and have it couriered?


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Whats the workers weekly?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Gun dog, ferreting, hunting horse etc magazine. They used to sell it at the bottom of my road in the express and star before it shut down :whip: It had a breeders directory, recent surveys, product reviews, recommended shops etc in it, was brilliant, cant find it online though, saw it in WHSmith about 6 months ago but havent been in since so dont know if they still sell it.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

thats it all that inc hutch for a fiver!..... X x


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Connor u missed out their u doule that would of done 3 ferrets.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Connor u missed out their u doule that would of done 3 ferrets.


i havent i have one last person to ask and then iv lost out :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

and i just hope they come on msn within the next 4 hours.....


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> thats it all that inc hutch for a fiver!..... X x


Did it have a top???


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

llama_girl said:


> Did it have a top???


i dont know if it did but it doesnt no more hehe and i know that i will obv need put one on!...... X x


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats a bargin!! Im going to build a run when i get into my new house =]


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

laura jayne ive got the ball rolling today got a chrity account opened


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

ahh awesome!! I was chatting to my mam last night who works and takes in old race horses. She has said providing i complete my course with flying colours she will do everything she can to help me.

Have you seen the site you can you use on the net its like google but everytime you search you give so much towards a charity? 
I dont have it on this laptop but ill get it up for you on my other one. I think once your set up as a charity you can advertise it out.
As i said keep us informed im very curious as to how you go about starting your own rescue. 
Well done though mate! Nice to see someone is going out of their way to make a diffrence.


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Search for reptile forum on Everyclick - the online fundraising website

Im not sure how it works but im sureyou can add your charity towards it =]


----------



## snakefish (Jan 16, 2009)

Yay! ferrety thread! ive only got one, her name is Panda, shes poley coloured and a little handful! so playful and sweet but she does get nippy when shes let out and is all excited! (any tips on that would be great!) 
Im looking for a friend for her atm, I have a male kit reserved with Bobby so soon I will have 2 little bundles of fun! I was thinking of adopting a full grown male but nothing came of that in the end..I heard there was a rescue center in wisbeach (sp) but I cant find anything on it as yet.

oh oh has anyone got any tips on getting a harness on a ferret that has never worn one before? taking into account shes nippy too I havent had the guts or right technique to get the darn thing on!! :blush:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

snakefish said:


> Yay! ferrety thread! ive only got one, her name is Panda, shes poley coloured and a little handful! so playful and sweet but she does get nippy when shes let out and is all excited! (any tips on that would be great!)
> Im looking for a friend for her atm, I have a male kit reserved with Bobby so soon I will have 2 little bundles of fun! I was thinking of adopting a full grown male but nothing came of that in the end..I heard there was a rescue center in wisbeach (sp) but I cant find anything on it as yet.
> 
> oh oh has anyone got any tips on getting a harness on a ferret that has never worn one before? taking into account shes nippy too I havent had the guts or right technique to get the darn thing on!! :blush:


cover her eyes and face to calm her down and keep her still..... X x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

snakefish said:


> Yay! ferrety thread! ive only got one, her name is Panda, shes poley coloured and a little handful! so playful and sweet but she does get nippy when shes let out and is all excited! (any tips on that would be great!)
> Im looking for a friend for her atm, I have a male kit reserved with Bobby so soon I will have 2 little bundles of fun! I was thinking of adopting a full grown male but nothing came of that in the end..I heard there was a rescue center in wisbeach (sp) but I cant find anything on it as yet.
> 
> oh oh has anyone got any tips on getting a harness on a ferret that has never worn one before? taking into account shes nippy too I havent had the guts or right technique to get the darn thing on!! :blush:


For nipping, when she nips scruff her and lay her back down on the floor for a few seconds or put her in a cage with just water (not her "home" cage, you want it to be as boring for her as possible) for 30-90 seconds.
For harnesses, adjust it to about the right size, do up the park where the neck goes, get a treat ready (We usually use a pierced egg or small piece of meat/fish), slip the neck part over her head then give her the treat straight away, as shes eating the treat do up the chest part and let her run around with it on until she gets used to it. If she doesn't give in within about 5 minutes the first try, try again the next day, do the same and again if she doesnt give in with in 5 mins again then give up :whistling2: or try a few more times.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary is on everyclick. You do get some money but not very much. You need to get everyone you know to use it to increaes the money it raises for your charity. They only except registered charities though


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

*Pokkes connor* (¬¬ argh) Old Rabbit Run (Cheap oldham Stuff Wanted ??


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> *Pokkes connor* (¬¬ argh) Old Rabbit Run (Cheap oldham Stuff Wanted ??


oh your a darling i could kiss you (figure of speach)

your a gem!.,.... X x :flrt:


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Our sanctuary is on everyclick. You do get some money but not very much. You need to get everyone you know to use it to increaes the money it raises for your charity. They only except registered charities though


 
ahh i thought the amount listed on the page was the amount going to one single charity! Im quite gutted =[ Ill still use it, better than nothing i guess.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

howz your new ferret settleing in laura jayne?


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Hes alright causing absolute chaos at the moment because i have the 2 hobs with me and the other 5 are up my mums (shes grown attached i may have to do some barganing to get them back)
But ive got the 2 here and fuzz usually has complete free roam and only sleeps in his cage when im not here and dont trust him on his own! but im having to alternate runs until he is neuterd! So while ones out the other is getting wound up...just chaos at the moment and hes a proper stinky bum!! Any tips? I cant get him done until the 28th and thats 2 weeks away...

Also has anyone seen these guys:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rehoming-classifieds/286741-ferrets-rehome.html

I have sent them a pm but i think it could be too far away for me but might be of benifit to one of you guys.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I'm to far away shame i would of took them.

But ive got a lot ive got jill ready to kit next week so am getting things ready


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

102 posts in 2 (or 3?) days.


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

I know im miles away! =[ I thought i was about an hours drive away turns out im about 3! =[ Id love them.:blush:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

And theirs me thinking it would be a dead beat thread that would last 2 pages max


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

haha everyone loves to speak about ferrets 
xx


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Am I allowed in this thread? We have no ferrets but have European Polecats...quite a few at the moment...18 at the last count :lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

course u are fixx


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Fixx said:


> Am I allowed in this thread? We have no ferrets but have European Polecats...quite a few at the moment...18 at the last count :lol2:


 
Oh you got any piccies? 
Is there any diffence in behaviour etc? Very intrested!


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Yeh id like to hear more about them


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Am I allowed in this thread? We have no ferrets but have European Polecats...quite a few at the moment...18 at the last count :lol2:


Their part of the mustelid family, right? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

wow what have I missed?!?!...... X x


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi all and YAY a ferret thread :2thumb:

we only have the one ferret (at the moment) we got her from Kylie on here and she is fab i love her to bits.When she was bought to Kylie as a rescue she was in a sad state but with a lot of love and care she come on leaps and bounds. She was realy timid when we got her but loved her cuddles and now she is a bloody nutcase still loves a cuddle and licks you to death but nutty with it we have 2 staffys who she loves to play with (and beat up) she lives indoors with us and is only in her cage when were at work Were going to take a trip to kylies as soon as petal is over her op and try and find her a friend :2thumb:
I must say i love the looks of the european polecats and the angoras aswell :mf_dribble:

this thread is missing pics would be lovely to see some pics and the housing


----------



## keely : ) (Jul 23, 2009)

hi everyone im new to the forum my names keely i have 3 ferrets all rescue ferrets i have a 7week old jill shes called kiera and a 7 week old hob hes called bruce there sister an brother and i have another jill shes 2 and shes called bell and i wanna get another hob so i have 2jill and 2 hobs but would love a angora and if anyones worried i want him for breeding i dont he will be spayed like the rest will be my jills already spayed. The lady where i got my ferret from gave me this website to go on and said it may help me ?

i just wanted to know if anyone had any half angora or full breed angoras for sale i would like a male i really want one the rescue lady that i got all my ferrets from have a half angora and hes gorgous there so placid and there temperments so great. thanks for reading my essay lol and if anyone has please please email me thankyou keely:2thumb:.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Keely, its suzanne we have spoke via email. I was just talking about you to Jenny today were your ears burning.LOL
Anyhoo i have replied to your mail.
Pics also please of your lovely Bell.


----------



## keely : ) (Jul 23, 2009)

angoraferret said:


> Hi Keely, its suzanne we have spoke via email. I was just talking about you to Jenny today were your ears burning.LOL
> Anyhoo i have replied to your mail.
> Pics also please of your lovely Bell.


 owe hi ya lol i was seeing if anyone had any angoras going lol it is a small world didnt know you were sighned up here its nice to hear from someone on her yer theres girl called bobbie she got a silver mitt angora for sale i asked for pics waiting for a reply back lol but i wanted to know how old they are whos this jenny does she know the rescue lady at all shirley and peter in romford she mensioned someone called jenny lol these angoras sound nice but want pics first because traveling up there where she lives is so far if its not wat i want even tho i can not turn eny ferret :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## keely : ) (Jul 23, 2009)

angoraferret said:


> Hi Keely, its suzanne we have spoke via email. I was just talking about you to Jenny today were your ears burning.LOL
> Anyhoo i have replied to your mail.
> Pics also please of your lovely Bell.


ill also get some pics on er soon lol i think i read your email i emailed you back funny actaully i was ganna write in the email someone had 2 boy half angoras for sale but didnt bother just incase the lady didnt email me back or sank lol everyone sound friendly on here havent spoke to anyone yet just read threads etc lol but im sighned up with a ferret forum its called holistic ferret forum anyone know this forum keely lol


----------

